

Ask HN: What top-level domains do you register? - timtrueman

When registering a domain for a startup is .com, .net, and .org enough or do I need to consider additional top-level domains?
======
aneesh
Don't go overboard. For example, neither facebook.org nor facebook.net
redirects to facebook.com. And you don't even _have_ to own the .com.
37Signals doesn't own the .com for any of Backpack, Basecamp, Campfire or
Highrise. Get the .com, and then go worry about making it good, instead of
worrying about what other tld you need.

